# Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?



## Zanderstorm (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin im Mai für ein paar Tage in der Nähe des Brouwersdam und wollte mein Glück mal auf Wolfsbarsch (Spinnfischen) versuchen. 

Die hier verfügbaren Informationen habe ich bereits durchgelesen (Nicht hinter der Absperrung wg. Der Politie, Köder/Rutenwahl, etc. ), hierzu ist also nicht unbedingt eine Antwort notwendig ( obwohl ich natürlich über jeden Tipp dankbar bin). In Frage kommt übrigens nur Spinnfischen mit "schlanker" Ausrüstung, da ich in erster Linie mit einer Gruppe Nichtangler vor Ort sein werde und kein Brandungsgeschirr besitze!

Meine Frage (besonders an die ortskundigen und erfahrenen WB-Angler):

Ist es realistisch, dort vom Ufer (Schleuse/Buhne im Norden) Mitte Mai schon einen Wolf zu erwischen? Lt. Wetterinfo liegt die Wassertemperatur in Zeeland aktuell bei 7 Grad, also noch nicht die optimale WB- Temp. 

Weiß jemand wie die Fangaussichten am Strand Rennese bis Brouwersdam (z.B. Im Bereich der Sandbank) in dieser Zeit sind? Hier gibt es ja keine Pfahl-/Steinbuhnen...

Kann man ggfs. Vor Ort Brandungsgeschirr leihen um alternativ auf Platte zu gehen und mit welchen Kosten hätte ich zu rechnen?


Vielen Danknfür alle Antworten!


----------



## Pippa (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Hallo Zanderstorm,

ich bin zwar kein erfahrener WB-Angler, aber ich versuche dir trotzdem ein wenig auszuhelfen ;-)
Die Wölfe aus der Region wandern zur kalten Jahreszeit bekanntermaßen Richtung England. Dass dies für alle gilt, wage ich (und andere) zu bezweifeln. 
Ob die Barsche im Mai in erreichbaren Regionen für dich schwimmen, hängt dennoch von den Temperaturen ab. Vom letzten Jahr weiß ich, dass auch im Dezember noch Wölfe gefangen wurden. Meinen letzten habe ich ebenfalls im Dezember in der Brandung gefangen.

Apropos....was das Leihen von Brandungs-Equipment betrifft würde ich mal im Alles-Markt in Renesse nachfragen (der mit der Angelabteilung). Definitiv weiß ich, dass mann sämtliches Gerät beim Melis in Westkapelle leihen kann - etwa 20 Autominuten von Renesse entfernt.

Grüße


----------



## Michael_05er (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Hi,
hast Du Dich schonmal auf Rob Staigis' Homepage umgesehen? Vielleicht kann er Dir weiterhelfen. Ich war erst einmal auf Wölfe angeln, an der Oosterschelde (mit Rob). Mai ist sicherlich noch nicht die beste Zeit, aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## _seabass_hunter (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Ich würde  an deiner Stelle zum Brouwersdam(N57) fahren,dort ist ein Auslauf wo du bestimmt ein Fisch fangen kannst.
Nur schön auf die Polizei achten und nicht in der Absperrung angeln


----------



## Zanderstorm (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderstorm,
> 
> 
> Apropos....was das Leihen von Brandungs-Equipment betrifft würde ich mal im Alles-Markt in Renesse nachfragen (der mit der Angelabteilung). Definitiv weiß ich, dass mann sämtliches Gerät beim Melis in Westkapelle leihen kann - etwa 20 Autominuten von Renesse entfernt.
> ...


----------



## Zanderstorm (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast Du Dich schonmal auf Rob Staigis' Homepage umgesehen? Vielleicht kann er Dir weiterhelfen. Ich war erst einmal auf Wölfe angeln, an der Oosterschelde (mit Rob). Mai ist sicherlich noch nicht die beste Zeit, aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Wolfsbarsch.com kenne ich, habe in erster Linie hier auf "Erfahrungswerte" seitens der ortskundigen Kollegen für meinen Zeitraum/die aktuelle Konstellation gehofft...   (insgeheim natürlich z.B. von Rob:l)

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Zanderstorm (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Interessant wäre auch noch, ob ich am Brouwersdam überhaupt eine realistisch Chance habe, meine Rute auszuwerfen, oder ob ich Mitte Mai noch mit 50-100 Heringsanglern pro m² rechnen muss...


----------



## Pippa (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*



Zanderstorm schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch noch, ob ich am Brouwersdam überhaupt eine realistisch Chance habe, meine Rute auszuwerfen, oder ob ich Mitte Mai noch mit 50-100 Heringsanglern pro m² rechnen muss...



Heringsangler wirst du dort zwangsläufig antreffen. 
Mein Tipp: Willst du etwas mehr Ruhe, fahr ein paar km in den Süden! Am Pijlerdam, am Auslauf des Hafenbeckens gegenüber von Neeltje Jans sowie aus der Brandung (Breezand) sind die Chancen  sehr gut. Letzteres ist übrigens ein unheimlich geheimer Geheimtipp. Wenn du mal bei G*E* schaust, siehst du eine "Insel" vor Breezand. Zwischen Ufer und dieser "Insel" siehst du einen Graben. Dort stehen die Wölfe, wenn es etwas schattiger ist. Sobald es etwas kuscheliger wird, kommen sie von dort aus an vom Ufer erreichbare Stellen.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*



Zanderstorm schrieb:


> Wolfsbarsch.com kenne ich, habe in erster Linie hier auf "Erfahrungswerte" seitens der ortskundigen Kollegen für meinen Zeitraum/die aktuelle Konstellation gehofft...   (insgeheim natürlich z.B. von Rob:l)


Rob wirst Du hier nicht antreffen. Schreib ihn über seine Homepage oder facebook an (da gibts auch wolfsbarsch.com als Gruppe...). Wenn er zu der Ecke was sagen kann, wird er es tun.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Zanderstorm (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, insbesondere der Tipp am Pijlerdam war mir bis jetzt entgangen, sieht von ganz weit oben auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus...

Hatte mich schon länger mit der Tatsache abgefunden, dass ich auf dem Brouwersdam nicht alleine bin, aber da kann ich halt hin laufen.... 

Werdnmal schauen was so geht und ggfs berichten...


----------



## Pippa (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Goede avond,

komme gerade zurück aus der Ecke und kann sagen: Der Wolf ist da und hat Hunger!
Ich war zwar ein paar km südlich von Brouwersdam / Renesse, aber das spielt ja keine Rolle. Letzte Woche haben Anglerkollegen einen 45er und einen 70er erwischt. Mit dicker Pose und Seeringelschlange, nicht auf KuKö ;-) Dafür ist natürlich auch kein Brandungsgerät vonnöten. 
Wenn du also keinen erwischst, Zanderstorm, liegt's an dir 

Groetjes

Nachtrag - Warnmeldung: Wenn du rund um Neeltje Jans angelst, versuche nicht mehr als 20 Austern zu naschen! Auch wenn sie in Massen vor deinen Füßen liegen und dir zuschreien: "Iss mich!" Habe bereits diverse Eiweißschocks hinter mir


----------



## Zanderstorm (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

Ich werd's versuchen, kann mich gerade noch zurückhalten, denn Austern sind für mich bestenfalls Köder... Aber wem's schmeckt, bitt'schön...

Gut zu wissen, dass die Wölfe unterwegs sind! Danke!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wolfsbarsch am Brouwersdam im Mai?*

War in den letzten Tagen dort oben,leider hat das Wetter und die Wassertemperatur nicht mitgespielt.Die Wolfsbarsche sind noch nicht da,aber es kann nicht mehr lange dauern


----------

